# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Ivarica u 9 h na radiu 101

## Jelena

Ako sam dobro skužila, upravo su ju najavili :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

je, je sad bu naša lavica

----------


## vikki

Može prijenos? Oni koji mogu pratiti  :Smile:

----------


## MamaRibice

radio 101

----------


## aenea

Ivarica:
možda bi pomoglo da ministar zatrudni sa osmorkama :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

evo, daje podatke od Vlaisavljevića - o porastu sa 30 na 50 % pacijenata koji se liječe u Slo.

----------


## Ninči

> Ivarica:
> možda bi pomoglo da ministar zatrudni sa osmorkama


Ajmeeeeeeee  :Laughing:  Ispljuvala sam ekran!!!  :Laughing: 

I očekivala sam ovako nešta od Ivarke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MIJA 32

slušam
sjajna je kao i uvijek

----------


## BHany

:Laughing:  legendarno :Laughing:

----------


## BHany

biste li nam malo prenosile ili prepričale, pls

----------


## Marnie

pls, može malo prijenos za one koji ne mogu slušati. Ja ne mogu niti online, jer imam ban na poslu za takve stranice  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Lički debil...  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

Ni ja ne mogu slušati na poslu  :Sad:  čekam izvještaj.

----------


## ana.m

> Lički debil...


Naravno, za one koje ne čuju, ovo je rekao slušatelj...

----------


## aenea

Ma i ja samo napreskokce mogu..evo gotovo je.

----------


## Maxime

Zove slusatelj koji pita kad ce se konacno mjenjati ministra, kada ce protest!
(ne usudim se napisati sto je prije toga sve izgovorio :- u kratko: popljuvao je drzavu i politicare)

Slusatelj: zasto drzava promovira pronatalitetnu politiku a zapravo ne podrzava ...

Voditelj: pronatalitetna politika sepa sa svih strana
Ivka: mjere su pojedinacne, gradjani nemaju osjecaj sigurnosti, mjere nisu sustavne

----------


## MIJA 32

bravo ivka :Klap:

----------


## MamaRibice

Bit ce snimka na podcastu (na stranici stojedinice).

----------


## šniki

slušatelj piatao: di je tih 40 mil kuna uloženo, u kaj, di se to vidi.....( ivka mu odgovara da to treba NJIH pitati....), jedan je totalno popljuvao vladu, međeda i ostale.....veli da treba smjeniti vlast, do tad nebu nikakvih promjena......jedan se raspituje o pronatalitetnoj politici......ma uglavnom, nemaju ljudi kaj pitati kad se slažu...( ja to tak shvatila)....
ivka je super.....sve je rekla...zakaj je loše oplodnja samo 3 j.s.....o nemogućnosti zamrz embrija, o eksperimentiranju zamrzavanja jajnih stanica.....

----------


## sara38

Uloženo 40 mil kuna???? Možda na ljekove za stimulaciju koje sada daju bolnice? Ne znam zašto sam onda dobila klomifene u 39. godini??????

----------


## sara38

*Ivarica* hvala na svemu.

----------


## Marnie

hvala ivarice  :Smile: ! jedva čekam link da poslušam

----------


## Jelena

ja sam po cesti slušala, pa je bilo malo isprekidano. super je bilo! realno je izložila na početku kako su iskrenute statistike i kako ministar svaki dan sa sve većim brojem trudnoća barata. Pustili su njegovi izjavu s jučerašnje presice, gdje je još bolje rezultate iznio.
ivarica kaže da imamo dobre stručnjake, ali se moraju držati lošeg zakona. Biti će im teško pravdati se na međunarodnim skupovima kako su pristali na ovako nepovoljna ograničenja liječenja.

----------


## drndalica

jedva čekam podcast
ne snalazim se baš najbolje pa ako netko uoči link prije mene, pliz zalijepite!

----------


## Ljufi

http://www.radio101.hr/emisije/drust...minuta/podcast

----------


## ina33

> Biti će im teško pravdati se na međunarodnim skupovima kako su pristali na ovako nepovoljna ograničenja liječenja.


xxx!

----------


## berry

link je
http://www.radio101.hr/emisije/drust...minuta/podcast

----------


## berry

sorry,nisam skužila da je stavljen link,Ivarice HVALA!Također hvala Zoranu Kekiću!

----------


## Gabi

Bravo za našu Ivaricu.

----------


## tonili

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## innu

jedno veliko hvala ivarici!
 :Naklon:

----------


## drndalica

bravo!

----------


## Poslid

:Klap:

----------


## drndalica

"to kaj ovaj debil lički dela to nije normalno "  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

i baš smi se sviđa da su svi slušatelji koje čujem - MUŠKARCI !!!

----------


## BHany

ivarica, hvala



drndalica, pretpostavljam da isto citiraš onog slušatelja odozgo?

----------


## drndalica

citiram, da, pod navodnicima je

----------


## drndalica

joj, sorry, možda se ne uklapa u pravila foruma, brišite slobodno, ali me je baš nasmijalo (ovako napisano grubo zvuči, jadni Ličani nisu krivi)

----------


## Marnie

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  odličan prilog

----------


## drndalica

"ona trula Juga je bila za ovo mila majka" LOL

----------


## Aurora*

*Ivarice*, bila si odlicna!

----------


## Snekica

Ivarica, VELIKA HVALA  :Heart: !!! I drugom slušatelju  :Naklon: . Kao da je bio minutu prije u mojem uredu i čuo moje psovke!

----------


## Nimrod

Super nastup! ;D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ivarica:
> možda bi pomoglo da ministar zatrudni sa osmorkama


 :Very Happy: 

Ivarice  :Naklon:

----------


## cranky

"Mozda ministar sad kaze da je on zatrudnio s MPO-om"  :Laughing:  
"možda bi pomoglo da ministar zatrudni sa osmorkama"  :Laughing: 

 :Naklon:  Ivarica zakon si!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

I moje VELIKO HVALA!
Ja bum se napila ko konj kad maknu ovog kauboja, a duboko u sebi vjerujem da je samo pitanje dana.....

----------


## klara

Slušam... bravo Ivarice  :Klap: 
Hvala i u moje ime.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da hvala IVarice i intervju je bio pun pogodak

----------


## aenea

> I moje VELIKO HVALA!
> Ja bum se napila ko konj kad maknu ovog kauboja, a duboko u sebi vjerujem da je samo pitanje dana.....


I onda stave goluma..ha?

----------


## klara

Samo jedna sitnica - pitam se je li ljudima koji ne znaju puno o MPO jasno koliko su višeplodne trudnoće rizične? (Na prvi pogled zatrudniti s trojcima zvuči pozitivno, tri male slatke bebice odjednom...)

----------


## tikica_69

aenea, mislim da i pticice na grani znaju da je mileni golumov pijuncic.....tesko da bi on u tom slucaju dosao na njegovo mjesto...malo sam manje pesimisticna

----------


## aenea

bit će sam se ja otpala s grane jer fakat nemam pojma o tome :Grin:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ivarica - zakon!!!

----------


## Ljufi

> I onda stave goluma..ha?


ili dr. Bagarića... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

*Ivarica* svaka čast, bila si *super*!!!   :Klap:  

 :Kiss: 

Želimo samo istinu!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo ivarice, svaka ti čast, bila si odlična!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## tlatincica

Pozdravljam slušatelje koji su se javili. 
Poseban pozdrav slušatelju br. 2! Živio!  :Grin:

----------


## goodwitch

:Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

Na radiju 101 ravnatelj dječje bolnice Srebrnjak. Kaže čovjek da ministar lažira statistike i namješta ih prema svojim potrebama.
*Nemoguće! 
*

----------


## Marsupilami

Tko? Nas ministar?  :Shock: 
Ma neeeee, nema sanse, ta dusa od covjeka? Ma neeee, ne bi on nikada  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Barem je ravnatelj dječje bolnice na strani budućih roditelja kad već nisu "naši" doktori.

----------


## Tibi

vjerojatno je to vezano uz ovu priču http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/dr-nog...-clanak-153932
a tu imate i komentare ravnatelja o spajanju bolnica i takozvanih ušteda...

----------


## Jelena

Možda bi im svima bilo lakše da su nam dali podršku. Ovako kad se svatko za sebe bori, stvarno je besmisleno. Metode su očito iste.

----------

